# RB26 Nismo Plenum



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

if anyone has a new, unused Nismo plenum for an R33 GTR in the U.K. please contact me.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

No longer needed as i***8217;m ordering a new one from Japan


----------

